# LC Pointer + Strawberry = BIG FISH



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Just not today. 

I got to Soldier Creek dam at about seven, pumped up the tube, and started fishing. I was drifting a minnow while casting a pointer. I figured my chances at a big fish weren't great considering the spawn, though winding down, is still happening. But I was shocked at the size of my first fish. I didn't expect one this small. Sorry It's kind of blurry. The Pointer is a size 100. _(O)_










I reeled it in and said "what the hell?", then went straight for my camera.
Here he is again:










I made a couple of passes by the cliffs and decided to set up shop for some night fishing just past the cliffs on a little point right as the sun was setting. It sure was purdy.










I knew the little devil crawdads would munch any minnow left on the bottom for too long, so I threw a redside out under a bobber while I worked the same pointer from shore. I was getting no love on the lure and was about to recast the minnow when my bobber started bouncing then completely disappeared. I let the fishy take it with an open bail, then I flipped the bail and waited. He was hooked.

The circle hook did it's job again and got him right in the corner of the mouth. Good thing too, because he was not over the slot. I didn't measure him because I had left my tape measure back on the other side of the cliffs on shore with my jacket. O|* O|* (And it was getting cold)










I sat slowly freezing for the next hour and a half. Not a bite on the minnow or the lure. I think I wasn't getting hit's on the lure because it was floating somewhere in the lake. I had a little baitcasting reel malfunction the sent my pointer flying into strawberry never to be seen again. A couple more of these are in order: O|* O|*

Anyway, tonight's night fishing was not so good. Maybe next time.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking, what's a circle hook?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oooh, tough break. So you were out in your tube at night? Sounds fun. Glad the Strawberry monster didn't decide to eat you. :wink: 

At least you caught a few. Sorry they weren't the bigguns.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Gameface said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what's a circle hook?


you should google it to get a better idea, but basically they are a very old design that is really being reinvented and marketed lately. the idea is that they will more often hook the fish in the lip or jaw easier than being swallowed for more successful catch and release especially with bait. another option when the fish does swallow the bait but must be released is just cut your line and lose your hook. that hook will "hopefully" disintegrate/rust/or pass, with little damage to the fish. it's probably worth the $2-3 for a package of circle hooks in the tackle box :wink:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Gameface said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what's a circle hook?


Here's a good link that explains them:

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/sg042


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Dang that fish is as big as the lure.


----------



## lvnstmc (May 11, 2008)

Oh man why not keep that fish he was in the slot LOL hope you had a great day.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats too bad about the lost lucky!! at least you got a few fish though. we talked to 4 or 5 people over at the main marina who all had about the same day as you--just a few fish, and still slow. we proved em wrong though.. we got over 20 in about four hours. still slow for us being spoiled from :mrgreen: the good ol days, but not too shabby


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You are catching up to me in 2 categories you do not want to have the most of:



1. Lost luckycrafts

2. Catching fish as big as your luckycrafts


I am loosing my faith with them, down south I slayed them with the pointer minnows. But the last 3 trips I have not had a hookup with them and dodger/spoon combos seem to be the ticket. I have a space always reserved for a 100 pt on my only downrigger, waiting for the rod to pop up and my 10lb trout to be there someday. BTW when are we trolling the berry together, we had plans for ice off and the timing didn't work. I have 2 open weekends in AUG maybe we could plan to get the old piute gang back together for another run..... That sounds bad I have the love boat theme running through my head now....


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey I have a question. Are those Cutts planted or from the spawn?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Orvis - (1 not 1.2) My faith in pointers is limited to 65's in the rivers and streams and 100's in the fall at strawberry. With one exception: 65's in electric lake by the dam are 
dyn-o-mite!!

As far as a strawberry trolling trip goes, I'm down whenever. I've never fished it in the summer until yesterday. I'm not so impressed, but I also have no boat to fish it effectively. I've only fished it in the fall and spring. Pointers didn't work this spring, but they were great in the fall. I'd probably stick with the dodger and spoon for a much cheaper and probably more effective trolling combo.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will shoot you a PM when we get closer to the first weekend in AUG.... I will be up in fairview the 11th-15th.... I think E-lake will need a revisit of the lucky's!


----------

